# Luz was a bust, but Lawson is in



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

The Helen Luz squawk was exactly that...all talk and no cattle!

But, today an international player named Edwige Lawson was added to the Comets roster and Fee Ragland released.

That means we now have a "true" point guard with considerable international experience. Lawson was recently cut from the New York Liberty, so she has been in camp and should be in good shape to play right away. I think she also played on the same team Swoopes plays on in Russia, so they already have played together.

I guess we will see her line up against the Diana at one point or another this Saturday afternoon...


----------

